# Baby Back Ribs



## john a

*Did these in the Traeger using a combination of Hickory & Apple pellets. After rubbing them they took four hours at 250º.*
*Normally **I do not glaze ribs but tried a mixture of apple jelly, honey, and KC Masterpiece on these, they came out very good.*


----------



## Jeekinz

Looks great.  Do you remove the membrane on the bone side?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Not only do you remove the membrane, but if you do, how do you do it? I can make ribs that taste good (but they don't look as gorgeous as these) but I have never taken off the membrane because I don't know how. Won't the ribs just fall apart then?


----------



## Andy M.

The membrane covers the back side of the rack. You have to lift a corner with the point of a knife and grab the raised protion with a dry paper towel (better grip) and peel it off.

The rack will not fall apart.

In competition, there is no consensus on whether the membrane should be left or removed.


----------



## Jeekinz

It's all opinion in removing the membrane.  Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't....sometimes I can't get a good grip on it and just leave it on.

I just like to hear others opinions.  I heard someone say it could dry out the ribs...others say they don't like the texture of it while munching away.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks ya'll. I'd like to try it without the membrane and now I know how.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Go to your local sporting goods store. In the fishing section look for "Catfish Skinning Pliers" With just a little practice you can prep a slab of ribs in less time than it took to type this.....and start on the next one.


----------



## GB

I have eaten ribs with the membrane removed and I have eaten ribs with it still there. I actually enjoy when the membrane is still there. I like to rip it off with my teeth as I eat the ribs. It does not make or break the experience for me though. I think either way they can be just as good.

John your ribs look fantastic! Great job!


----------



## john a

The catfish skinning pliers is a great idea, never heard it before. I remove the membrain with fingers and a paper towel, been doing it so long it's easy for me. Caterers that work large events do not bother when doing cases of ribs as it would take too much time. Some folks score the membrain and get pretty good results that way. Should you remove the membrain???


----------



## pacanis

Nice ribs john a. Sure looks like the smoke got through them 

I'm also undecided on taking the membrane off.  I always start off taking it off, but if it tears I don't worry about it very much.  No meat on that side anyway.  If you're buying your ribs at the counter you can ask the butcher to take it off for you.
I get it started by working a not too sharp paring knife under the membrane a few ribs up from the small end. I too use a paper towel to grab it, but usually end up twirling it around a finger and pealing it off that way.

John, what's that extra metal grate you are using?


----------



## Uncle Bob

john a said:


> The catfish skinning pliers is a great idea, never heard it before. I remove the membrain with fingers and a paper towel, been doing it so long it's easy for me. Caterers that work large events do not bother when doing cases of ribs as it would take too much time. Some folks score the membrain and get pretty good results that way. Should you remove the membrain???


 
I just submitted a long post and it vanished into into the twilight zone!!
So, I'll give you the Reader's Digest version. I love the wide jaws of the pliers. I've used fingers and cloth towels with success too. _"Should you remove the membrane"?? _It's a matter of personal preference. The majority of competitive pit masters do!(Some don't with success) The rewards greatly outweigh the time and effort.... A nice clean bite/chew, better absorption of seasonings, etc., etc. I always remove the membrane. I am of the opinion that you can cook some very good ribs without removing it, but you will never cook excellent ribs unless you do.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bacardi

Did you wrap them in foil at all?

IMO, if you going to cook them to fall off the bone status such as the 3-2-1 method (smoke 3 hours uncover, 2 hours in foil, last hour uncovered), you should remove the membrane.

FYI A lot of "amateurs" leave the membrane on as they don't know they can remove it, someone might just automatically assume a person is one.


----------



## john a

I prefer a little resistence to fall off the bone so no foil for me. I always remove the membrane from ribs, both BB's & Spares.

Pacanis, Sorry, just noticed your question about the rack upon a rack. It's lightweight aluminum throw away thingy's from Home Depot, makes cleanup a lot easier.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I





			
				 john a said:
			
		

> I prefer a little resistence to fall off the bone so no foil for me. I always remove the membrane from ribs, both BB's & Spares.


 
That a Boy!!!!!!


----------



## Bacardi

john a said:


> I prefer a little resistence to fall off the bone so no foil for me. I always remove the membrane from ribs, both BB's & Spares.
> 
> Pacanis, Sorry, just noticed your question about the rack upon a rack. It's lightweight aluminum throw away thingy's from Home Depot, makes cleanup a lot easier.


 
I personally prefer the 3-1-1 method, it's not falling off the bone, but the meat will cleanly come off the meat with only your teeth. Closest method I've tasted to competition ribs.

My guests strongly prefer the 3-2-1 method, they feel the mushier the ribs the better, go figure...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacardi said:
			
		

> personally prefer the 3-1-1 method, it's not falling off the bone, but the meat will cleanly come off the meat with only your teeth. Closest method I've tasted to competition ribs.


 
Some Competition ribs are successfully cooked using this, or a variation of the (Texas Crutch) method! They place high in the competitions.




			
				Bacardi said:
			
		

> My guests strongly prefer the 3-2-1 method, they feel the mushier the ribs the better, go figure...


 
Next time just give them some stiff mashed potatoes...sprinkle on some rub, add a dash of sauce, stick a bone in here and there....They want know the difference!!  Oh! It's easier, quicker, and cheaper too!!!

Have Fun!


----------



## Bacardi

Uncle Bob said:


> Some Competition ribs are successfully cooked using this, or a variation of the (Texas Crutch) method! They place high in the competitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time just give them some stiff mashed potatoes...sprinkle on some rub, add a dash of sauce, stick a bone in here and there....They want know the difference!! Oh! It's easier, quicker, and cheaper too!!!
> 
> Have Fun!


 
That's funny, I was thinking the same thing...Mix in a little liquid smoke and some JD whisky and they'd really have no idea what hit 'em...


----------



## pacanis

Uncle Bob said:


> Next time just give them some stiff mashed potatoes...sprinkle on some rub, add a dash of sauce, stick a bone in here and there....They want know the difference!! Oh! It's easier, quicker, and cheaper too!!!
> 
> Have Fun!


 
That's good 
Next time I fix ribs, I think that's what I'm going to give my sister. She's not a big meat eater anyway..... shoot, come to think of it, she doesn't eat mashed potatoes either


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacardi said:
			
		

> Mix in a little liquid smoke and some JD whisky and they'd really have no idea what hit 'em...


 
Don't sell Liquid Smoke so short... The truth is..it is an excellent wood preservative, and the best sheep dip money can buy! In fact, I am convinced that anybody who likes this stuff has a little Sheep Hearder in their ancestory!!

JD??....I'm not allowed to say what that stuff is in mixed company!!



Fun!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Oh so good !


----------



## Chopstix

I have a recipe for baby-back ribs (pork) which involves steaming for 2.5 hours at 250F then broiling.  Can I use this same recipe for beef ribs and achieve the same melt-in-the-mouth results?  

I'm serving ribs for dinner to 3 Americans and 2 Indonesians (who are Muslims and therefore don't take pork).  Thanks!


----------



## Bacardi

Chopstix said:


> I have a recipe for baby-back ribs (pork) which involves steaming for 2.5 hours at 250F then broiling. Can I use this same recipe for beef ribs and achieve the same melt-in-the-mouth results?
> 
> I'm serving ribs for dinner to 3 Americans and 2 Indonesians (who are Muslims and therefore don't take pork). Thanks!


 
In short, no.  Long, what cut of beef ribs?  How are you steaming?  In a pot on a stovetop or in a smoker?


----------



## Chopstix

Steaming in some liquid, sealed tightly in foil, in a pan, inside an oven.  All things being equal, will the beef spareribs take the same amount of time as pork spare ribs to cook?


----------



## mbasiszta

I've gotten into the habit of par-boiling my ribs for 20-30 minutes before I take
them outside for smoking/bbqing. This cuts down the cooking time a lot.
I ask my butcher to remove the shine bone and the membrane for me,
always. I also do not use any foil.


----------



## john a

mbasiszta said:


> I've gotten into the habit of par-boiling my ribs for 20-30 minutes before I take
> them outside for smoking/bbqing. This cuts down the cooking time a lot.
> I ask my butcher to remove the shine bone and the membrane for me,
> always. I also do not use any foil.


 

You're leaving all of the flavor in the pot of water. If time is a problem you are much better off steaming them in the oven first. However, for the best ribs they have to be smoked for hours at a low temperature.


----------



## mbasiszta

john a said:


> You're leaving all of the flavor in the pot of water. If time is a problem you are much better off steaming them in the oven first. However, for the best ribs they have to be smoked for hours at a low temperature.


Thanks, John. I am certainly picking up on the fact that most cooks do not
use the parboil technique. I will give the "low heat, long smoke method and
see what I think. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## john a

What kind of cooker are you using Marty. If it's a grill instead of a smoker you might want to try steaming them first. Rub them with one of the many commercial rubs available. I often use a mixture of kosher or sea salt, garlic salt, and fresh ground blackpepper (60%/20%/20%) that I make up myself.

Place some liquid, water, apple juice, etc, in the bottom half of a broiler pan then the ribs on the top half. Cover with heavy duty aluminum foil then cut a few small slits in it. Into the oven for 1.5 hours at 250º then check their progress. If you want falling off the bone leave them longer, be careful though as you need to finish on the grill indirectly with medium heat and do not want then to break apart.


----------



## love2"Q"

you can smoke them on a grill ... just put the heat and smoke to 
one side ..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I have only one thing to say about those ribs.  You seriously need to bring your rig and ribs up to my house.

Those look fabulous.  I'm impressed.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mbasiszta

john a said:


> What kind of cooker are you using Marty. If it's a grill instead of a smoker you might want to try steaming them first. Rub them with one of the many commercial rubs available. I often use a mixture of kosher or sea salt, garlic salt, and fresh ground blackpepper (60%/20%/20%) that I make up myself.
> 
> Place some liquid, water, apple juice, etc, in the bottom half of a broiler pan then the ribs on the top half. Cover with heavy duty aluminum foil then cut a few small slits in it. Into the oven for 1.5 hours at 250º then check their progress. If you want falling off the bone leave them longer, be careful though as you need to finish on the grill indirectly with medium heat and do not want then to break apart.


I have two BBQs and will be buying a third if I can find what I am looking for.
I have a gas grill which I use for open lid grilling. You know, steaks, fish, 
veggies, simple just cook-'em-outside stuff.

I also have a 22" charcoal Weber. This is my main smoker now, too. I have
owned an electric smoker, as well. It died in Australia, but I am looking for
another one here in Panama. I love to cook a meal for a few couples and friends, using various outdoor grills. You should have seen my setup in Australia!

I will try your rib "steam in the oven" technique. But first I am going to do the low heat, long smoke of baby backs or spare ribs I have read so much about on this forum.

Thank you for your suggestions and information.


----------



## Steamed_brocolli

This looks yummy xox


----------



## pacanis

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mbasiszta

pacanis said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product!


Heck with looking: let's put some tabasco on it and try 'em.


----------



## pacanis

oops.
That comment was supposed to be in Saphellae's thread where she posted two pics of her ribs seasoned and ready to cook. I hate when the page doesn't load and I have to double post. I must have gone to the wrong rib thread. Oh well.

So who ever was cooking ribs in this thread.... *post 'em up! *


----------



## Mama

Fisher's Mom said:


> Not only do you remove the membrane, but if you do, how do you do it? I can make ribs that taste good (but they don't look as gorgeous as these) but I have never taken off the membrane because I don't know how. Won't the ribs just fall apart then?


 
Here's a video to show you how to remove the membrane:

YouTube - BBQ Pork Ribs Membrane Removal Tips


----------



## mbasiszta

Mama said:


> Here's a video to show you how to remove the membrane:
> 
> YouTube - BBQ Pork Ribs Membrane Removal Tips


Well, I must admit that fellow sure made it look easy. I always try to get as much of that membrane off as I can, but I must be all thumbs. hahaha I also remove the shine bone to make it easy for the guests eating my ribs.


----------



## LT72884

i want this recipe. 

What type of cut is it?
how do i prepare the meat?
Sauce or glaze used.

thanx


----------



## kitchenelf

LT72884 said:


> i want this recipe.
> 
> What type of cut is it?
> how do i prepare the meat?
> Sauce or glaze used.
> 
> thanx



You want the recipe for what the OP posted?

The title of the thread is baby back ribs - so baby backs is the cut

How do I prepare the meat? - that's in the first post too - though you might need a bit more help with the rub used.  Once you do this a few times you will realize a rub isn't so hard and they are pretty standard.

Sauce or glaze used - that's also in the first post "_mixture of apple jelly, honey, and KC Masterpiece_".  Just mix it and taste it, adjust.


----------



## LT72884

kitchenelf said:


> You want the recipe for what the OP posted?
> 
> The title of the thread is baby back ribs - so baby backs is the cut
> 
> How do I prepare the meat? - that's in the first post too - though you might need a bit more help with the rub used.  Once you do this a few times you will realize a rub isn't so hard and they are pretty standard.
> 
> Sauce or glaze used - that's also in the first post "_mixture of apple jelly, honey, and KC Masterpiece_".  Just mix it and taste it, adjust.



are you sure it baby back ribs.. LOL jk

yeah a good rub that will go good with this glaze.

i like this recipe because its a shorter amount of time.

so 3 hours covered in foil
1 hour uncoverd 
and 1 more additional hour covered in foil


----------



## RPCookin

john a said:


> You're leaving all of the flavor in the pot of water. If time is a problem you are much better off steaming them in the oven first. However, for the best ribs they have to be smoked for hours at a low temperature.



Amen.  I've done both oven steaming and now for the first time, smoking (in my Weber Genesis gas grill... yes it does work if you experiment a bit), and for flavor there is simply no comparison.  No matter what I use for rub or sauce, or how I finish them on the grill, they still taste like seasoned pork roast when most of the cooking is done in the oven.  

When I smoke them on the grill, that smoky taste comes through any sauce or rub and it's pure heaven.  I dry rub, smoke them for about 4 hours, then for 20 minutes more I apply a fairly thin sauce (about half as thick as a typical store bought sauce) just to glaze them.

If I make some over the 4th I'll take a couple of pics and post them.


BTW I always remove the membrane.  It only takes a few seconds and I since I apply the rub to both sides, I don't want the membrane blocking off the flavor from the meat.


----------

